# East River Navarre December 30



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

Was able to get out for awhile today. I launched at the 87 bridge and got some nice fat keeper plus trout by the first house on the left, as you head downriver. Got them by trolling a rattletrap just fast enough to be able to feel it vibrating. The trout ignored the usual Berkeley Gulp baits. The only place I caught trout was from that house, on down to the next bend in the river. I did get a few reds, one a decent slot red, at the river mouth on a Gulp shrimp. Lost several good fish also. I halfheartedly tried for some bass with a finesse worm, spinnerbait, and a DT4. I probably could have gotten some if I had of worked at it, but the trout were easier...Also, the powerlines were dead. Didn't expect anything, but I thought I'd check them out.


----------



## reel-crazzzy (Sep 7, 2008)

THANKS for the report.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

I have had a few people tell me that spot just past the bend gets hot. I tried it a few times but got nothing. There is a hole there and thats where people have told me the trout are. I miss fishing East Bay.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report - right behind my house. Might break the Yak out when the lightening stops.

Stressless


----------

